

Use Bundler Instead of RVM Gemsets - DanielKehoe
http://krnlsndrs.blogspot.com/2013/04/use-bundler-instead-of-rvm-gemsets.html

======
AJAlabs
I'm a fan of both approaches. On my development machine I use rvm and project
specific gemsets because it gives you a sandbox development solution per
project. On my production servers I prefer to use a compiled version of Ruby
and manage gems with Bundler for the performance benefits.

The power of Bundler really starts to shine once you wrap your head around the
versioning constrains and policies
<http://docs.rubygems.org/read/chapter/16#page74>

------
DanielKehoe
I'd like to see a side-by-side, line-by-line comparison of Bundler-only vs
RVM-gemset approaches.

